# Pandora update - hints at new version of Android



## davehasninjas (Jul 4, 2011)

First thread started! Long time stalker, not much of a poster, but has anyone checked the new Pandora update? Compatibility support for upcoming Android OS... interesting. Check out the screenshot.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pharpe (Jan 3, 2012)

davehasninjas said:


> First thread started! Long time stalker, not much of a poster, but has anyone checked the new Pandora update? Compatibility support for upcoming Android OS... interesting. Check out the screenshot.
> View attachment 25525
> 
> 
> ...


There has been a lot of talk about Jelly Bean coming out at IO at the end of the month. Possibly a Nexus Tab too which I'm really hoping for.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

They could just mean for ics. As not many phones has it yet. I doubt they a third party app would know of upcoming releases and get ahold of the up coming releases to set their app up. That section of in their update page could of been there when ics was first launched. So I wouldn't get your hopes up on jellybean until I would say this time next year. We all know how slow Google is on releasing a new os. Then when they do the carriers takes even longer to get it to us.

Ics will have to be out for a bit before we see jb.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

